# Expat-friendly job boards?



## michel.sylvan (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm currently doing my post-grad studies in the States, but looking forward to moving back to the UK for work (I was there for A-levels and undergraduate education, and rather miss the place).

As someone with, alas, no industry experience, I don't quite qualify for HSMP (my salary right now, the tuition waiver + stipend, does not give me enough points), so I'd need to either work here first (need *another* work permit, and they have a quota on H1B's over here. silly.) or work in the UK and then switch over to the HSMP.

So the pertinent question is, what job board (if any) did you use and would recommend? Preferably one where you can flag "company is big enough to afford work permits requirements" or somesuch.

Or a guide of expat-heavy companies in the UK? That would help too.

Many thanks,

-- 
Michel


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Staffing agencies are all over the place in the UK. You register with them and they send you details of the job types you are interested in.

I can't really help though with your status re visa etc

Hope these might help

Register today for Jobs by email with Jobsite UK

Recruitment agencies & job sites directory - Agency Central

https://portal.manpower.com/wps/portal/GBCampus

reed.co.uk – jobs, careers, employment and recruitment


----------

